# E-Mail von Kabel Deutschland vom 29.03.1973 erhalten



## Strandhafer (8 Dezember 2007)

Hallo, hier ist mal was zum lächeln, es muß ja nicht nur immer ernsthaftes im Forum stehen.
Ich habe heute eine E-Mail aus der Vergangenheit erhalten, und zwar von Kabel Deutschland. Sie wurde am 29.03.1973 abgeschickt und war demnach 34 Jahre, 8 Monate und 10 Tage unterwegs, was für ein Tempo. Da ist selbst die Deutsche Bundespost schneller.

Der Ersteller muss damals über hellseherische Fähigkeiten verfügt haben. Wie hätte er sonst wissen sollen, das es einmal Kabelfernsehen und eine Firma namens Kabel Deutschland geben wird.


----------



## sascha (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: E-Mail von Kabel Deutschland vom 29.03.1973 erhalten*

Sachen gibts


----------



## Gluko (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: E-Mail von Kabel Deutschland vom 29.03.1973 erhalten*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> ... Sie wurde am 29.03.1973 abgeschickt ...



Irgendwo in den Tiefen des Internet war mal jemand auf der Suche nach der ersten eMail.

Die von Kabel Deutschland wäre sicher ganz ganz vorne dabei. 

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2007)

*AW: E-Mail von Kabel Deutschland vom 29.03.1973 erhalten*

Warum sollten Mails nicht auch von Anbeginn noch im Internet kreisen - die kosmische Hintergrundstrahlung aus des Urknall's Zeiten ist ja schliesslich auch noch da. *lol*


----------

